# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Prindërit dhe Fëmijët

## Gimi3

*


   Familja është qeliza e pare e shoqërisë në të cilën fillon e zhvillohet procesi i edukimit , është embrioni i bashkësisë njerëzore , është trualli i parë i shoqërisë ku mbijnë e rriten bimët e njoma , ai truall që i jep bimës ngrohtësinë e dritën e duhur , si dhe çdo gjë tjetër që i nevoitet asaj për tu zhvilluar më së miri.Familja është kolektivi i vogël më i natyrshëm , anëtarët e së cilës i lidh e i bashkon dashuria , nderimi , besimi e interesi reciprok për njëri-tjetrin , ajo është foleja e ambientit më i afërt e më i dashur i fëmijës , në të cilin ai është i hapur ndaj çdo kërkese.Në të fëmija fiton përvojat e para , bëhet i vetëdijshëm për vetveten , për aftësitë e veta , aty dëgjon ai së pari reaksionet e të tjerëve për sjelljen e qëndrimin e vet , has në kuptime e moskuptime të të tjerëve si dhe në dashurinë , e cila , si marrëdhënie e natyrshme , forcon lidhjet ndërmjet fëmijës , prindërve e anëtarëve të tjerë të familjes.Por familja është njëherazi edhe burimi i ideve të para themelore që fiton fëmija për botën , rrethin , jetën e punën , është faktori më esencial që ia plotëson fëmijës më së pari  nevojat e rritjes dhe të zhvillimit fizik , psikik , moral , social dhe edukativ.Me një fjalë , është shkolla e parë e përjetimit të ndjenjave morale e sociale , të cilat i mbeten atij tërë jetën , sepse në gjirin e saj ai kalon jo vetëm kohën e fëmijërisë , por edhe pjesën më të madhe të jetës së vet , i rrethuar me dashuri , ngrohtësi dhe përkujdesje të posaçme të edukimit.Prandaj mbresat e foshnjërisë së hershme e të fëmijërisë së gëzueshme janë më të fortat , më të gjallat , kurse përjetimet e asaj periode gdhenden në kujtesën e fëmijës dhe lënë gjurmë të thella e të pashlyera gjatë tërë jetës.
   Se çfarë educate ka marrv njeriu në familje varet , në të shumtën e rasteve , se sa i dobishëm ka për të qenë ai më vonë , kur të rritet , si për vete e për familjen ashtu edhe për bashkësinë.Nuk janë të rralla rastet që disa njerëz mbarojnë edhe shkolla të larta , por që tek ata megjithatë vërehen zbrazëti dhe ndihet mungesa e edukatës familjare.Prandaj me plot të drejtë thuhet se edukata familjare është themeli i edukatës së mëvonshme të njeriut.
   Ta sjellësh fëmijën në jetë nuk është vështirë , por deri sa ai ka lindur , atëherë ai patjetër duhet të ndihmohet që të rritet e të edukohet si duhet nga prindërit e vet , të cilët edhe e kanë sjellë atë në botë.Mirëpo puna e edukimit të fëmijës është një ndër punët më të vështira , më delicate e më me përgjegjësi që kryen njeriu.Fëmija është krijesë e gjallë e shumë e ndjeshme.Tek ai ndikojnë mjaft çdo veprim i mire ose i keq.Fatkeqësisht , të këqijat që i merr ai nuk mund ti konstatojmë menjëherë , por edhe nëse i vërejmë më vonë , atëherë është shumë vështirë tia korrigjojmë , tia përmirësojmë , tia çrrënjosim.
   Dëmi që pëson fëmija për shkak të edukimit jo të mirë është i shumëfishtë , sepse me këtë rast nuk pëson vetëm fëmija e familja e tij , por edhe bashkësia e gjërë si moralisht ashtu edhe materialisht.
   Ndërkaq , shumë pak prindër e dine se për edukimin e fëmijëve është e nevojshme njëfarë përgaditjeje e veçantë nga ana e prindërve ; megjithëse kemi anasjelltas shembuj në jetë që disa prindër , të cilët të thuash kanë pak ose aspak njohuri pedagogjike , i edukojnë fëmijët e tyre aq mire sa janë për çdo lavdatë , ndërsa , në anën tjetër , disa prindër nuk munden ose nuk dine ti edukojnë si duhet fëmijët e tyre.Sado që udhëzime të përcaktuara e qëndrime të prera për edukim ska , prapëseprapë duhet të veçojmë e të vëmë në dukje disa aspekte më të rëndësishme me vlerë të përgjithshme e të vërtetuar në praktikë , të cilat , prindërit , krahas përvojës së tyre të mire si edukatorë të pare , duhet patjetër ti kenë parasysh në edukimin e fëmijëve të tyre.
   Nuk mjafton që prindërit të njohin mirë vetëm qëllimet e edukimit , por ata duhet të njohin gjithashtu mirëedhe vetë fëmijët , duke pasur në konsiderim edhe ndryshimet individuale të fëmijëve , të njohin mirë jetën shpirtërore të çdo fëmije të tyre , sepse fëmija nuk është si çdo materie , ai është krijesë njerëzore që zhvillohet.Me këtë rast vlen të përmendim fjalët e Tolstojit , i cili ka thënë :  Për të vepruar me sukses ndaj ndonjë lënde , duhet ta njohësh atë.Në educate ajo lëndë është fëmija .
   Kushti tjetër themelor për ti edukuar si duhet fëmijët është që edhe prindërit vetë të dinë të sillen mirë , d.m.th. që vetë kudo e kurdoherë edhe ata të jenë të sinqertë , të drejtë e parimorë ndaj të gjithëve , pra edhe ndaj fëmijëve të tyre , në mënyrë që edhe fëmijët të kenë çka të shohin e të marrin shembull tek ata.Vetëm në këtë mënyrë prindërit mund të gëzojnë dashurinë e respektin e fëmijëve të tyre.Këtë pikëpamje e vërtetojnë më së miri fjalët e Makarenkos :  Nëse dëshiron të edukosh të tjerët , duhet të jesh edhe vetë i edukuar , ose të Gëtes :  Fëmijë të edukuar do të lindnin vetë , sikur edhe prindërit të ishin vetë të edukuar .Pra , prindërit duhet të jenë shembull shembull i mirë për fëmijët , mbasi ata imitojnë si të mirat ashtu dhe të këqijat , 
   Fëmijët e vegjël konsiderojnë se gjithçka thonë e veprojnë prindërit është e mire dhe e drejtë.Madje fëmijët më lehtë marrin e mësojnë atë çka shohin te prindërit sesa atë për të cilën u tregojnë prindërit se si duhet të punojnë e si duhet të jenë.Prindërit duhet ta dine se mjeti më i forte për edukim nuk janë fjalët , por më shumë shembulli i tyre.Kjo vërtetohet edhe nga fjalët e Makarenkos kur thotë :  Prindër , mos mendoni se e edukoni fëmijën tuaj vetëm kur flitni me të , kur e këshilloni ose kur e urdhëroni.Ju edukoni në çdo moment të jetës së tij , madje edhe atëherë kur nuk jeni në shtëpi.Si visheni , si flitni me njerëzit e tjerë , si gëzoheni , si silleni me miqtë , si qeshni - të gjitha këto kanë ndikim të madh te fëmijët..Kur është fjala për fuqinë e shembullit , prindërit duhet të kenë parasysh se edhe marrëdhëniet reciproke ndërmjet babait e nënës si dhe ndërmjet anëtarëve të tjerë të familjes duhet të jenë korrekte e në përputhje me normat morale të një edukate të mirë.Shembulli i keq i prindërve mund ti helmojë fëmijët , sepse rrënjos në shpirtin e tyre të njomë vese , të cilat më vonë është shumë vështirë të hiqen.Veçanërisht mosmarrëveshjet e grindjet që ndodhin ndërmjet prindërve në sy të fëmijëve , qofshin ato me fjalë ose fizikisht , janë shembull i keq e ndikojnë negativisht te fëmijët , posaçërisht në pikëpamje emocionale. 


Si duhet të jenë marrëdhëniet reciproke të dy prindërve ( marrëdhënie të cilat janë një faktor me rëndësi ) në edukimin e fëmijëve ?*

----------


## Aloa

po nje plus i madhe per marredhenie te shendeteshme brenda familjes dhe per te qene nje shembull pozitiv ne formimin e femijes kam mendimin se bashkeshortet para se te ndihen burre e gru, te jene  shoke ne rradhe te pare.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> po nje plus i madhe per marredhenie te shendeteshme brenda familjes dhe per te qene nje shembull pozitiv ne formimin e femijes kam mendimin se bashkeshortet para se te ndihen burre e gru, te jene  shoke ne rradhe te pare.


Here burre e grua e here shoke , sipas rastit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Irena Silva

"Femija eshte pasqyre e prinderve"Popullore. Femija qe rritet ne nje ambjent te qete, te harmonizuar dhe qe ndjehet i mirepritur me dashuri  dhe i mbeshtetur nga ambjenti qe e rrethon,kryesisht famija  ka me shume shanse te jete nje njeri i mire dhe i vlefshem per shoqerine.

----------


## dance girl

marredheniet e dy prinderve duhet se pari te karakterizohen nga *mirekuptimi* , *respekti* e *vleresimi* midis njeri tjetrit dhe midis tyre e femijeve dhe nga *dashuria e ndersjelle* dhe e shendetshme e cila ben qe te gjithe te ndihen mire ne familje.
Perndryshe cdo gje shkon mbrapsht.
Dhe me baze keto gjera mund te ecet perpara.

----------


## Ndjenja

<<Gimi 3 , Të lumtë !

----------


## Gimi3

> po nje plus i madhe per marredhenie te shendeteshme brenda familjes dhe per te qene nje shembull pozitiv ne formimin e femijes kam mendimin se bashkeshortet para se te ndihen burre e gru, te jene  shoke ne rradhe te pare.


*Pershendetje Aloa ,* 

Ashtu mendoj edhe une sepse fëmija është një amanet në duart e prindërve të vet.Truri i fëmijës në vogjëli është si një kasetë e pambushur magnetofoni që regjistron.Kështu ai merr çdo gjë që i jep dhe e përcjell , po në atë formë.Ai është një tokë e pastër në të cilën duhet hedhur farë e zgjedhur , në mënyrë që edhe prodhimi përfundimtar , të jetë shumë i mirë.Kur themi që prindërit janë të mirë , nënkuptojmë se edhe drejtimi i fëmijës është i tillë.

----------


## Gimi3

> marredheniet e dy prinderve duhet se pari te karakterizohen nga *mirekuptimi* , *respekti* e *vleresimi* midis njeri tjetrit dhe midis tyre e femijeve dhe nga *dashuria e ndersjelle* dhe e shendetshme e cila ben qe te gjithe te ndihen mire ne familje.
> Perndryshe cdo gje shkon mbrapsht.
> Dhe me baze keto gjera mund te ecet perpara.


Greetings Dance Girl , te jesh prind duhet dhene shume energji , mirepo ne anen tjeter perfiton shume kenaqesi .

Dedikuar Te Gjithe Prinderve :


*-	Fëmijën mos e konsideroni të vogël . Edukimi i tij fillon që në djep ;
-	Mësojeni të sillet mirë dhe ti ndihmojë të tjerët ;
-	Mos plotësoni çfarëdo lloj dëshire të fëmijës ;
-	I mësoni të jenë të durueshëm ;
-	Gabimet që bëjnë , korrigjoni duke i mësuar ;
-	Mbani premtimin që u jepni atyre ;
-	Për një veprim të fëmijës , prindërit nuk duhet të mbajnë qëndrime të kundërta ;
-	Mos flisni , për gjëra që fëmijët nuk duhet ti dine , në prani të tyre ;
-	Mos shani të tjerët në prani të tyre ;
-	Mos u tregoni shumë të ashpër apo shumë tolerantë ndaj tyre.Jepi rëndësi asaj që bën fëmija e jo premtimeve të tij.* 

   Edukimi është një ushqim i domosdoshëm për njeriun , ashtu siç është buka edhe uji.Edukimi i ngjan punës që bën skulptori , i cili gdhend drurin dhe i jep formën që do.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

> "Femija eshte pasqyre e prinderve"Popullore. Femija qe rritet ne nje ambjent te qete, te harmonizuar dhe qe ndjehet i mirepritur me dashuri  dhe i mbeshtetur nga ambjenti qe e rrethon,kryesisht famija  ka me shume shanse te jete nje njeri i mire dhe i vlefshem per shoqerine.


Shumicen e gjerave i tha Irena Silva ndersa mua me mbetet vetem te flas ne disa gjera ku shpesh prinderit kane probleme ne rritjen , edukimin , arsimimin e femijeve te tyre .

*Lëri fëmijës pak liri*

Gjëja më e keqe që përdorim ne edukuesit dhe mësuesit është kontrolli i pandërprerë i cili e mërzit fëmijën dhe e mbingarkon.Prandaj , lëri fëmijës një sipërfaqe të lirë ku mund të sillet si të dojë.Gjithashtu , bëja të ditur se kjo sipërfaqe lirie nuk do të funksionojë nëse nuk e shfrytëzon sikur duhet.Mos i bëj kontroll e as mos i qëndro mbi kokë.Vetëm nëse i then rregullat e sistemit , kështu ai do të kuptojë se është nën kontroll.Fëmija ndihet shumë më i fortë dhe është i gatshëm të luftojë për hir të lirisë së tij.Pra , ai përpiqet me qëllim që babai të mos ketë kontroll mbi të.E vërteta është se fëmija nuk ka nevojë për të gjitha këto , nëse ngrohtësia dhe dashuria ia kanë mbushur jetën , në vend të kontrollit të pandërprerë.Ai duhet të mësojë çdo gjë të re.Me një fjalë : “ Mos i bëj shpatullat e fëmijës tend fushë sporti , topi i të cilës është meraku i tepërt ! “

*Urdhëra të prerë , por me mençuri*

Fëmijës duhet t’i jepen urdhëra të prera , por në të njejtën kohë kërkohet prej prindërve që interpretimi i këtyre urdhërave të prera të jetë në mënyrë ndihmuese.Nëse fëmija e ka shtruar dyshemenë e dhomës së tij me lodra , nëna mund t’i flasë në këtë mënyrë : “ T’i mbledhim lodrat bashkë ! “ , e cila fillon e para në mbledhjen e lodrave.
Fëmijës nuk i mbetet tjetër pos të fillojë t’i mbledh ato.Nëse te fëmija paraqitet më padëgjueshmëria , ndoshta këtë e shfaq edhe me zë të lartë kur nëna e tij kërkon në mënyrë të prerë e kërcënuese që të shkojë të lajë duart apo të shkojë në banjo.E kundërta ndodh nëse fëmija dëgjon urdhërat me sjellje të mirë , çohet i zbaton ato qetë e shpejt . Sa më shumë që të shtohet kërkimi i diçkaje nga ai , aq më shumë i shtohet dëshira për moskryerje të këtij urdhëri.
   Disa baballarë krenohen me fëmijët e tyre , të cilët zbatojnë urdhërat vazhdimisht dhe nuk bëjnë asgjë për atë që janë të obliguar të bëjnë.Disa të tjerë bashkëpunojnë me fëmijët , sikur të ishte prone private e jo si krijesa të Zotit . Ndërsa disa të tjerë i ngarkojnë fëmijët jashtë mundësive , u japin përgjegjësi që nuk mund t’i kryejnë.Të tri rastet janë të paqëlluara.

* Pakëso kritikat*

O ju nëna e baballarë ! Kushtoni vëmendje pakësimit të kritikave dhe veprimeve jo të domosdoshme!
   Gjithashtu , pakësoni kontrollin ! Fëmija nuk është mjet të cilin mund ta drejtosh si të duash.Ka edhe ai mendimet e veta që i njeh si të arsyeshme në drejtim të çështjeve të tij personale.Kur ai përpiqet të gjejë vet zgjidhjen , jepni rastin , kurse kur nuk ia qëllon , ndihmonije !
   Në shumë raste pyetje të tepërta i drejtohen fëmijës.Për shembull : “ Pse qesh kështu ? “, “ Pse ecën ashtu  ? “ , “ Nxirri fjalët dhe shqiptoji ato drejt ! “ , “ Mos loz me flokët ! “.
“ Shko laj dhëmbët ! “ , etj.Të gjitha këto mund të kenë veprim të kundërt te fëmija që e shqetësojnë ose e bëjnë të lëkundur në vendimet e veta . Në të shumtën e rasteve kjo gjendje u ndodh fëmijëve të parë , nga kujdesi i tepërt i prindërve . Pastaj me ardhjen e fëmijës së dytë , prindërit kuptojnë se kanë mësuar diçka nga fëmija i parë dhe se duhet t’i japin më shumë liri fëmijës së dytë.Kështu me fëmijën e dytë sillen ndryshe.
   Kërkohet prej nënës që te fëmija të mbjellë mënyrën e diskutimit.T’i bëjë disa pyetje e ta shikojë se si do të përgjigjet.Gjithashtu t’i mësojë mosngritjen e zërit gjatë bisedës , mosndërprerjen e bisedave të të tjerëve etj.
   Ta pyesë se çfarë do të bënte ai nëse do të shikonte villain të grindej me shokun e tij , çfarë do të bënte ai nëse do të shikonte në rrugë fëmi të plagosur.
   Fëmijët të cilët nuk përgatiten nga prindërit rriten dhe zhvillohen me personalitet të dobët , për dallim nga ata prindër të cilët fëmijët i mësojnë mënyrën e shprehjes gjatë të folurit.

*     Vepro me kujdes*

Nëse babai para fëmijëve bërtet , shprehet se lodhet shumë dhe se atij i është bërë padrejtësi , e gjithë kjo futet në mendje të fëmijëve se babai është shndërruar si viktimë e nënës dhe se më mire do të ishte sikur të mos martohej fare.  
   Gjithashtu , nëse nëna bërtet e thotë se burri është krijesa e vetme e cila kënaqet në këtë botë , se ai e shfrytëzon çdo të drejtë , atëherë fëmija femër fillon t’i urrej burrat dhe kjo çon që ajo t’i shmanget martesës në moshën madhore.Ai djalë i cili e shikon babain me këto sjellje , mendon se kjo është mënyra e sjelljes së burrit ndaj gruas.Gjithashtu , edhe vajza nëse e heton nënën të ngrejë zërin kur flet me babain , atëherë ajo merr mësim , kinse edhe ajo kështu duhet të sillet me burrin e saj dikur. 
*
MOS E QORTO FËMIJËN PËR ATO QË BËN AI SOT , NGASE TI ISHE AI QË ATO IA MËSOVE DJE !!! *

----------

